# Home Made Mince - What cuts to use for great mince beef, lamb etc



## dgregory (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a hand mincer and want to make my own mince without all the nasty stuff that seems to be in ready prepared mince.

What cuts of meat are appropriate to make good quality mince that melts in the mouth after only being cooked for a short while at reasonable prices?

For example my local supermarket has beef roasting joints at half price - would this be any good?


----------



## miniman (Jan 21, 2009)

The best quality mince on the market is steak mince. I'm not sure of the best cut to use for mincing but I would be leery of a roasting joint - much better to roast it. I would probably use braising joints my self. 

Or rather than get supermarket mince with nasty stuff in it, go to a butcher or meat farm shop and get your mince there. My local farn shop sells cheap mince made from the offcuts of butchery (£11.50 for 10lb) which is fabulaous, fairly low fat and tastes lovely - I would even be prepared to use it for a tartare dish.


----------



## les (Jan 21, 2009)

dgregory said:


> I have a hand mincer and want to make my own mince without all the nasty stuff that seems to be in ready prepared mince.
> 
> What cuts of meat are appropriate to make good quality mince that melts in the mouth after only being cooked for a short while at reasonable prices?
> 
> For example my local supermarket has beef roasting joints at half price - would this be any good?



I use beef topside, which is sold as a roasting joint, but works extremely well for mincing, also use if making beef in Guinness pies, serves 5 people for average joint size.


----------

